# Eat the Weeds!



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I don't make very many posts here but I have been interested in foraging, survival, outdoors, hunting, fishing, building my own log cabin for my whole life. I did a search and didn't find anything on this so here it goes.

There is a great page on youtube that I subscribed to about a year ago and really got me more into foraging called EattheWeeds. His name is Dean and he has been foraging his whole life(don't worry I'm not soliciting I'm not on a personal level with him) and has some very very good informative videos, I believe over a hundred now. They show ways of identifying these plants positively and also ways to prepare these plants and weeds for tasty consumption. There is also a video on making your own vinegar, solar cooker, and cider in there somewhere.

He also directed me towards purchasing the book The Foragers Harvest: Edible Wild Plants which helped me this spring and summer try many wild edibles which I hadn't tried before. He also has a website I believe called www.eattheweeds.com. Anyways, for all you foragers this is a great site(youtube) to check out, it's helped me out a lot, leave some feedback if you check it out. Cheers.(Mods, there is no intent on soliciting anything here, but just a good link for the members to check out)


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

That is a great site and Sam thayer's book you mentioned is excellent as well. Both really know their stuff and don't regurgitate what they've read or heard elsewhere. everything they teach is from first hand experience except where noted.


----------

